# Wife asking for divorce



## abc123 (May 23, 2009)

My wife and i have been married for nearly 4 yrs w/ 2 kids (3 yrs, 1 yr), we have had communication problems and i've not met her mark in terms of getting us on a better financial standing. I have tried my best to get us on better financial standing...when things finally started to look good for me workwise and completing an mba...i got laid off from my employer (a large tech company)...no fault of my own...she's upset that for the last 5 years I've not been able to pull us out of our hand to mouth lifestyle, and how others have made it so far. For both of us, we are each other's first love, she wants out, I don't unfortunately or fortunately I feel she is a part of me now. Is there a way to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I scream divorce alot lot when my husband annoys me. Money is a huge stressor. I hope you didn't say you were out of a job for 5 years. Did you also pay your own way through business school? That is also a huge expense. With the kids being so young, I can't imagine her not getting stressed and frustrated. As parents, I think we want the very best for our kids. Many women want to stay home with the kids and delay working fulltime, and really depend on the husband to be the breadwinner. You might need to think outside the box to get a job. I am working nightshift weekends to make ends meet, because hubby can't support me.


----------

